# What do you do with your mare when she's in heat?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mares don't get 'mare-ish', but we do stay aware if we're riding with or by pastures with geldings/stallions when they are in season, since the mares do attract the boys and some of them can be a bit aggressive.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't do anything different with my girls.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

With Ruby, I just keep an eye on her. She's more spunky, is about the only difference, and she's the one usually being ridden by beginners.
Tanner and Magic barely act any different than usual, but I have to keep them away from 2-Pak, my gelding, because he gets downright mean. (My dad jokes that it's sexual frustration.  )

My boss once mentioned that he had a mare who always went into heat at shows, and then she'd get headstrong and bossy and just overall be in a ****y mood. He started giving her these horse aspirin, as soon as she started acting up, and she'd mellow right out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Daytona doesn't really have bad 'mare' days, actually.  My old mare, Lexi did a bit, haha.
But yeah, she's not really much different. I mean, sometimes she gets more ****y than usual, but nothing out of hand.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I think if you're just a bit more observant that's all they need. My mare gets thingy about me touching her bottom/tail/flanks. So if she is uncomfortable with it, I wont.
Most mares just need to be cut a little slack at that time, like most human females. _


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

My mares don't really change, except for my PMU, she just gets very affectionate.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

We don't do much different with Dixie, except raise our guard higher than usual since she tends to get more "bossy" (mostly just with me, because I think she still has it in her head to aspire to "head mare" :lol


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

with my mare, you couldnt even tell if she was in heat. her mood doesnt change, shes not touchy or anything, but i still do keep an eye on her and stuff, every now and than, which is very rarely, she'll get p***y with me, but usually never haha. she's really good when it comes to that "time"


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

What do I do when T is in heat? Keep her away from a stallion! :lol:

Seriously, I am vey fortunate that she isn't any different when in heat. Sure and steady all that way.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep an eye on my girl. If I can tell that she's in heat, then I don't ride her unless I have a deathwish... (luckily, I can't tell when she's in heat very often). 

If I can't tell at all, I continue on as if she's not in heat.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i can even tell when duchess is in heat she acts no different and i dont do anything different. She is her same sweet self everyday.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

lol... well nita usually just acts a bit more... like snotty. the wierd thing is that when we go to our county show, she's always in heat, cause it's always the same week of the year, and i've never lost a showmanship class. >.> strange isn't it. and she always does her best in every other class, too... but when we go to state, two weeks later, she always gets like... she's not in heat and it's like she doesn't know what to do or how to act around other horses when she's not in heat. as if when she is she can be like, oh, okay, and be mean and kicky and then strut her stuff in the show arena... but if she's not in heat, we do bad. it sucks. lol.

Bailey and dazzle, on the other hand...

whenever they are around other horses, ANY other horse, if they even see one, they go into heat... and they don't act any different, really, but it's just annoying that they pee all the time. >.<

and then there's flair. she's like only two but she cycles just like a big horsey lol. she's been doing that since she was a weanling haha. and she's a mean baby girlie during that week and it's impossible to teach her anything so i usually give her that week off.

and lastly, classy. she NEVER is in heat. all business lol.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

A couple weeks ago, I ponied my stallding off of my mare while she was in heat. Neither one gave me a problem.

My mare gets a little lazy when she's in heat. She doesn't get ****y at all. If I ask her to do something, she does it... She'd just rather not. Does anyone else's mare act like that?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sandie used to be pretty bad when she was in heat - she would get all nervous, VERY distracted, and she would scream at EVERYTHING!!!!! You could not ride her without her calling out to every other horse in the barn! We put her on Mare Magic and it took awhile but over time, it really evened things out for her. She sometimes has 1 bad day during her cycle that she still likes to call to everyone, but she doesn't act out like she used to.

As many others have said, I just keep her away from the boys during that day or two when she's really being bad!  And I may not jump with her depending on how she's acting...just lots of slow trotting and dressage work to get her to pay attention to me and not to the geldings in the next pasture over! ;-)


----------

